# brandtii carnage



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

so my neighbor gives me this channel catfish that i have no use for and i put him in the tank with my brandtii....well here are the results.....
View attachment 82735

View attachment 82736

View attachment 82737

View attachment 82738


here is the culprit...
View attachment 82739

View attachment 82740


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is your brandtii?


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

hes still pretty small, around 5 inches, but hes mean. that catfish was around 11 inches.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

dont mean to sound rude but that looks horrible the catfish is badly bitten and was needless . if you had no use for the catfish why take it in ? again please dont think im being rude to you it just dosnt look to good.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats jacked up man, dont do that kinda sh*t. Just like steveling said. But he did get owned


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

thats pretty sick, i mena itsa one thing to feed somehting that is gonana die fairly quick but thats kinda crewl. prolly would die for a long time.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

the name of this website is Piranha Fury, not Piranha Fairy. We like piranhas cuz they kill and destroy things!! At least, that's why I got into them...anyway, thanx for sharing, I do the same thing when I catch fish from the lakes and streams etc... just make sure to finish the catfish off and not let him suffer...

As for the rest of you guys...maybe you should get into cichlids or something less agressive to apease your faint heartedness


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> the name of this website is Piranha Fury, not Piranha Fairy. We like piranhas cuz they kill and destroy things!! At least, that's why I got into them...anyway, thanx for sharing, I do the same thing when I catch fish from the lakes and streams etc... just make sure to finish the catfish off and not let him suffer...
> 
> As for the rest of you guys...maybe you should get into cichlids or something less agressive to apease your faint heartedness


Wow your are so cool!







Í cant really see the fun in it.
It sucks when they dont even finish it off.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> the name of this website is Piranha Fury, not Piranha Fairy. We like piranhas cuz they kill and destroy things!! At least, that's why I got into them...anyway, thanx for sharing, I do the same thing when I catch fish from the lakes and streams etc... just make sure to finish the catfish off and not let him suffer...
> 
> As for the rest of you guys...maybe you should get into cichlids or something less agressive to apease your faint heartedness


why cant you people not understand that keeping piranhas is not about watching your fish slowly killing a perfectly good and healthy fish in this case a good looking cat fish.in my opinion you and the idiot who did this are undeserving of keeping any fish and if it was upto me id ban you for giving the rest of us a bad rep.your an embarrasment.


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> the name of this website is Piranha Fury, not Piranha Fairy


LOLOLOL!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

What Brujo wouldve done., cut that sumbitch into little pieces, and freeze em, and use him for fish food, or go fishing with his ass.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

lmao piranha fairy, i bet you regret putting that catfish in there lol


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

poor catfish


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

no regrets....and yes i did finish him off right after the pics were taken...thanks for the comments though..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Do not use vulgar terms in these forums. Your remarks have been edited out.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> Patriot, your a ***, don't PM me any more!


You have been reported.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Patriot, your a ***, don't PM me any more!


You have been reported.








[/quote]
Thanks


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

That just looks disgusting


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Hahaha! oh come on...gosh!


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

this has become quite an interesting topic...i didnt foresee that. as far as the person that repoted b. rodgers...i thought only children tattle-tale. and the people on this site have become very uptight about piranhas and their diet. if i choose to feed my piranha a catfish, i can do so...if i knew it would offend so many LADIES on this board i would have kept my pictures to myself. and who "reports" the little girls that talk sh*t through PM's? because patriot has pm'ed me as well, thats fine...if you dont like what i do...keep it to yourself dont send me angry PM's, i dont really care how big your e-penis is.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

how did you finish him off?


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

the clove oil method here....
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...p?id=euthanasia


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

y everyone freakin out....he said graphic warning what did u expect, his brandti eatin some fish filet...dont look if this kind of stuff gets u mad im not sayin its rite n i wouldnt do it, but no need to giv this dude a hard time...hes got a mean ass fish


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> y everyone freakin out....he said graphic warning what did u expect, his brandti eatin some fish filet...dont look if this kind of stuff gets u mad im not sayin its rite n i wouldnt do it, but no need to giv this dude a hard time...hes got a mean ass fish


thank u








he gave u a warning so stfu all of u.
Wah wah thats wrong to do...grow up. He gave u a warning so u shouldnt have opened the window nor posted if u dont like it dont post it.

Aswome man








that catfish got owned

when i was looking at the first 2 pics im like ...
"wtf nothing seems wrong" 
then i get to the 3 pic and im like


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ya, its a pirahna site.. So what? Lets see, here are the rebuttals before you even say them cause i know its coming.

1. this isnt the wild, its a controlled enviroment.

2. they are not predators, they are scavengers.

thanks.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i8 thinks its wrong to kill a beautiful fish like that but that was ur decision but good looking pics try not ta do it again


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

im getting prety tired of this website, every thread i click alls i see is bashing. why the hell do you buy a piranha if you dont want to see him shred a thing or 2?



Ex0dus said:


> Ya, its a pirahna site.. So what? Lets see, here are the rebuttals before you even say them cause i know its coming.
> 
> 1. this isnt the wild, its a controlled enviroment.
> 
> ...


umm did you not just completly contradict yourself? this is not the wild, so they are not scavengers. we feed them and they dont have to pick off the bottom for dead stuff, so aquarium piranhas are no longer scavengers.

You all need to sit down and shut up. do you know how boring this site would be if we only took pics of our piranhas eating fillets? how many pics of a piranha eating a strip of meat could you all stand to watch?

oh well he didn't kill the thing, im sure he got a good meal out of it. How come we dont get ridiculed for feeding our fish goldfish? its all the same sh*t, just because its a catfish doesnt change anything. Some people keep goldfish as pets, but i don't see any of you complaining about that.

Nice pics man, i would have loved to see a vid of the action.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

No where did I bash anyone. Apparently I keep piranhas for a totally diffrent reason than you do







. Also, nowhere did i contradict myself. This is not the wild (fact). Piranhas are scavengers (fact). How can 2 facts contradict themselves?? Im here to learn and share knowledge about the species, not watch some 'knawrly' videos of piranhas 'tearin sh*t up'. I dont partake feeding my fish anything live, goldfish to a catfish. Feeding a bite sized comet to a piranha is somewhat more humane than throwing in a fish 2x+ the size of the piranha in question. Frankly im getting tored of this site as well. There is some great info here and very intelligent hobbists to learn from but it seems that most people are into piranhas because they "tear sh*t up".


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

thats sick man!


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

u all are puzziez that was nice i thought that the brandti was killed lol


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I usually avoid answering in topics such as these, because they lead to no where pretty fast, and everyone takes it to the heart when the touchy subject of feeding one fish to another rises again. Well..where do both sides draw the line? Just let him do what he wants, as much as anyone wants him to differ his decision, it most likely wont help period, except to start drama over fish...pretty lame. If you dont have anything productive to say, keep it to yourself.

Keep posting new pix and keep us updated Swrve.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Last time I checked where can post our opinions anywhere we want, as long as it stays civil. Since im being civil, I will def keep posting on subjects just like this one.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Why cant we all get along.LOL, nice topic everyone has there own opinion nutting to fight about. Im sure everyone has tried feeding there piranhas live food one time. I mean cmon guys


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

lol... nope. sorry, cant say I have.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

swrve said:


> so my neighbor gives me this channel catfish that i have no use for and i put him in the tank with my brandtii....well here are the results.....
> View attachment 82735
> 
> View attachment 82736
> ...


This is not a feeding/nor is it entertaining in any civil minded human way, it is nothing but an act of playing "god".Shure this is a piranha site,and of course sh*t hits the fan from time to time,but dudes! The really scary thing here is that some people get off on this!As for you rocker yor number of posts for the time you have been a member suggests that you have too much of nothing to say.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> so my neighbor gives me this channel catfish that i have no use for and i put him in the tank with my brandtii....well here are the results.....
> View attachment 82735
> 
> View attachment 82736
> ...


This is not a feeding/nor is it entertaining in any civil minded human way, it is nothing but an act of playing "god".Shure this is a piranha site,and of course sh*t hits the fan from time to time,but dudes! The really scary thing here is that some people get off on this!As for you rocker yor number of posts for the time you have been a member suggests that you have too much of nothing to say.















[/quote]

Wow, I never noticed that but Rocker you do have a shitlot of number of posts in a really short time. I don't think I have seen anyone accumulate as many as you have so quickly! YOU ARE THE POSTER MEISTER!!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

b.rodgers.. u r my hero


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol just u guys wait till my monsters get huge...ill be posting worse then a catfish getting torned to sh*t...how about we find out how a 12 inch red belly does in a tank with snakeheads..MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
pretty sure ima have alot of plp hating then hehehe


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Miro said:


> lol just u guys wait till my monsters get huge...ill be posting worse then a catfish getting torned to sh*t...how about we find out how a 12 inch red belly does in a tank with snakeheads..MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> pretty sure ima have alot of plp hating then hehehe


Want a cookie? Hell man, go all out. Feed you snakeheads L046 breakfast lunch AND dinner.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

like nismo says,

if there are any mods around i think this topic has exceded its life span


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

actually..id really love a cookie...mhmmm...u have chocolat chip??? oh no i like those butter cookies from presidents choice with a glass of milk...can i have one of those too???


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

It seems that a lot of people who post on this forum are rather illiterate! I am just surprised at how bad some of the English is. I suppose it might be that some of the people are not English native speakers but considering that many of the people who are so illiterate are from the USA, it's a bit of a shock. I would expect them to speak (or write) in English pretty well. Is English a compulsory subject at school and at university in the USA? Are there any other reasons for such bad literacy?

Anyway, the Brandtii is cool but I haven't fed live feeders for months now and hopefully will never have to. I mean it's not the safest option is it? Parasites and all!!!

Jay


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

no ure completly right...i should go back to school it might help...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Miro said:


> no ure completly right...i should go back to school it might help...


 I am so sorry, but I thought you were still IN school!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

no not for the last 2 years...


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

jaejae said:


> so my neighbor gives me this channel catfish that i have no use for and i put him in the tank with my brandtii....well here are the results.....
> View attachment 82735
> 
> View attachment 82736
> ...


This is not a feeding/nor is it entertaining in any civil minded human way, it is nothing but an act of playing "god".Shure this is a piranha site,and of course sh*t hits the fan from time to time,but dudes! The really scary thing here is that some people get off on this!As for you rocker yor number of posts for the time you have been a member suggests that you have too much of nothing to say.















[/quote]

Wow, I never noticed that but Rocker you do have a shitlot of number of posts in a really short time. I don't think I have seen anyone accumulate as many as you have so quickly! YOU ARE THE POSTER MEISTER!!!






















[/quote]

we call that postwhoring


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jaejae said:


> It seems that a lot of people who post on this forum are rather illiterate! I am just surprised at how bad some of the English is. I suppose it might be that some of the people are not English native speakers but considering that many of the people who are so illiterate are from the USA, it's a bit of a shock. I would expect them to speak (or write) in English pretty well. Is English a compulsory subject at school and at university in the USA? Are there any other reasons for such bad literacy?
> 
> Anyway, the Brandtii is cool but I haven't fed live feeders for months now and hopefully will never have to. I mean it's not the safest option is it? Parasites and all!!!
> 
> Jay


its a foreum, not schol


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> It seems that a lot of people who post on this forum are rather illiterate! I am just surprised at how bad some of the English is. I suppose it might be that some of the people are not English native speakers but considering that many of the people who are so illiterate are from the USA, it's a bit of a shock. I would expect them to speak (or write) in English pretty well. Is English a compulsory subject at school and at university in the USA? Are there any other reasons for such bad literacy?
> 
> Anyway, the Brandtii is cool but I haven't fed live feeders for months now and hopefully will never have to. I mean it's not the safest option is it? Parasites and all!!!
> 
> Jay


its a foreum, not schol








[/quote]

Yes, and it's called English, not American!


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

wow, when did all the PETA fanatics join the site?what i choose to feed my piranha is my choice, if i decide to throw a french poodle in my fish tank, thats my choice i am the one that decides what is right and wrong through my eyes....no one else. everyone that thinks this is horrible and proceeds to be negative about what i did needs to keep those comments to themselves. i dont go around calling everyone that doesnt feed live food pussies or little bitches, because what you feed your fish is your choice.this was mine.all of the self elected "dont feed your piranha live fish" organizers need to relax...this thread wasnt meant for that, i just wanted to share a few pics...if you dont like it, dont comment.period. btw... this was the pm i got from patriot...

just a quick note to say,
your a brain dead retard,
have a nice day

now who here is the embarrasment?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, if less than half of all posts are on topic, it's a clear sign that this thread really ran it's course... No need to keep this trainwreck open any longer.

To the thread starter: feel free to post more pics if you want to. One thing, though: you can decide what to feed your fish, but like your fellow members you have no say in what is tolerated here or not: that's up to the mods...


----------

